# What kind of dogs do horsey people have???



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Just for fun...curious to know what dogs horsey people have?


----------



## TelH (16 November 2013)

Most of the horsey people I know have terriers or gundogs. I have a springer, a jrt and a jrt cross.


----------



## CrazyCobLady (16 November 2013)

I have a border collie


----------



## Grinchmass (16 November 2013)

A small black and white cat shaped one (she thinks she's a dog though)


----------



## Goldenstar (16 November 2013)

All sorts but terriers gun dogs and lurchers are probally the most popular .


----------



## khalswitz (16 November 2013)

O mostly see terriers, gun dogs, or collies... but then I am in a rural area where that is what most people own!!!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Gentlegiant88 said:



			A small black and white cat shaped one (she thinks she's a dog though) 

Click to expand...

Hahahaha


----------



## RockinRudolph (16 November 2013)

I have a border collie and some kind of ginger Terrier cross. People on my yard have a mixed bag of springers, labs, etc.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 November 2013)

I have a Cocker Spaniel ("show type"), a Standard Poodle and 2 Newfoundlands  
So not stereotypical "horsey" type dogs lol  (That said, the Newfies are big enough to double up as pretend Shetlands lol)


----------



## Janah (16 November 2013)

Two yellow lab girls here.


----------



## LeannePip (16 November 2013)

agree mainly terriers

we have two pointers 

a few people i know have lurchers which i always think aren't really 'yard' dogs but they are lovely and seem to love it too!


----------



## HeresHoping (16 November 2013)

Two loverdogs.  Those are labradors but my daughter had a little difficulty with the word.  Actually, one's not technically a lab, he's a coconut retriever - a lab got in with a lab cross in the Caribbean and he's the result.


----------



## flurryjuno (16 November 2013)

Shih-tzu....but she thinks shes a guard dog so its not too bad!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (16 November 2013)

I have two Border collies. At the yard (between the owner and the liveries) there are two JRTs, a German Shepherd, a Lab, various collie/sheepdog types, a Lakeland x Paterdale, two Beagle x Springer spaniels and a couple of collie x Labs. Oh there's also a lady just moved on with a Weimaraner (who is gorgeous in my opinion) but she doesn't bring him up much.

How many dogs can you fit in a Micra?! The red merle is mine (the other two both share the same father as my other collie)- they just jumped in! Obviously wanted to come home with me that day.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (16 November 2013)

I have 3 JRTs, mum and two sons. You would think they would be good at keeping the vermin population down but although they are enthusiastic about ratting they rarely catch anything, we were grooming this morning and the dogs were on the hunt for something in the tack room when out ran a mouse and hid firstly under the mounting block and then ran and hid between one of the horses back feet before running off into a hole! The dogs hadn't even noticed their prey had made a sharp exit and proceeded to run round the tack room searching for it for the next half an hour!


----------



## *hic* (16 November 2013)

We have managed to acquire a lab and a mastiff X plus seem to end up babysitting my daughter's mini-dachsie far too often!


----------



## MrsNorris (16 November 2013)

2 cairns, expert rat/rabbit catchers, but the boy has never learnt that he cant take on hedgehogs and come away unscathed! 
Should hasten to add that I dont encourage rabbit or hedgehog catching, but sometimes you just cant prevent it in time.


----------



## Echo24 (16 November 2013)

Going against the grain here, I have a pug! But he thinks he can take on the horses


----------



## Penny Less (16 November 2013)

Border collie x corgi, and he is the laziest dog I have ever had


----------



## pippixox (16 November 2013)

i have a GSDx who thinks he is a horse! always wants to play with my friends mini-shetland, but have to stop him before he gets kicked. a lot of people have spaniels i find, and labs.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 November 2013)

Three of these: 






They rarely come to the yard because there is a malamute x GSD who isn't keen on other dogs and the one on the right is very dog aggressive, plus they like to run with the stallion!! :eek3:

Other liveries have a springer, a beagle x, a cavalier and GSDs.


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I have a Cocker Spaniel ("show type"), a Standard Poodle and 2 Newfoundlands  
So not stereotypical "horsey" type dogs lol  (That said, the Newfies are big enough to double up as pretend Shetlands lol) 

Click to expand...

Hahaha! Quite a mix there!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

SatsumaGirl said:



			I have two Border collies. At the yard (between the owner and the liveries) there are two JRTs, a German Shepherd, a Lab, various collie/sheepdog types, a Lakeland x Paterdale, two Beagle x Springer spaniels and a couple of collie x Labs. Oh there's also a lady just moved on with a Weimaraner (who is gorgeous in my opinion) but she doesn't bring him up much.

How many dogs can you fit in a Micra?! The red merle is mine (the other two both share the same father as my other collie)- they just jumped in! Obviously wanted to come home with me that day.  






Click to expand...

Aww!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Lynsey&Smartie said:



			I have 3 JRTs, mum and two sons. You would think they would be good at keeping the vermin population down but although they are enthusiastic about ratting they rarely catch anything, we were grooming this morning and the dogs were on the hunt for something in the tack room when out ran a mouse and hid firstly under the mounting block and then ran and hid between one of the horses back feet before running off into a hole! The dogs hadn't even noticed their prey had made a sharp exit and proceeded to run round the tack room searching for it for the next half an hour!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, aww!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Echo24 said:



			Going against the grain here, I have a pug! But he thinks he can take on the horses 

Click to expand...

Aw I love pugs!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Three of these: 






They rarely come to the yard because there is a malamute x GSD who isn't keen on other dogs and the one on the right is very dog aggressive, plus they like to run with the stallion!! :eek3:

Other liveries have a springer, a beagle x, a cavalier and GSDs.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh! I love that picture!


----------



## Shamrock123 (16 November 2013)

We have 2 Border collies  our black & white is great with the horses,the Merle likes to play/herd a little to much!! Trying to sneak a JRT into the family but OH is not so keen.


----------



## MiniMilton (16 November 2013)

Every yard seems to have a jack russell.

I have a German Shepherd and a Jack Russell x Cocker Spaniel.
For about 6 months of the year (my mum travels a lot!) I also have a Samyoed and a collie x retriever


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

I have a whippet....






And we are looking at retired greyhounds at the minute, I think Blue needs a pal!


----------



## Lolita (16 November 2013)

Huskies!!!! Also got a golden retriever


----------



## risky business (16 November 2013)

Staffie, always owned staffs.


----------



## Burnttoast (16 November 2013)

Gentlegiant88 said:



			A small black and white cat shaped one (she thinks she's a dog though) 

Click to expand...

Lol, this, exactly!


----------



## GoblinPony (16 November 2013)

I have a whippet and a corgi . Most of my horsey friends have labs and gundogs.


----------



## LaurenNutini (16 November 2013)

I have a Bullmastiff. People at my yard have Rotties, Huskies, Labs and little terriers!


----------



## jinglejoys (16 November 2013)

Two Giant Schnauzers, a Northern Inuit and a Powder puff (Long Haired Chinese Crested for the uninitiated    )


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 November 2013)

Oooooh I LOVE Giant Schnauzers &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Battytwoll (16 November 2013)

I've got a black lab called Tilly (aka "The Tillster") and two grey pussoirs called Frenchie and Rizzo, my last two were Thelma and Louise


----------



## Auslander (16 November 2013)

Irish setter - hes mad as a box of frogs, but lovely






He takes his job (chief feed bowl licker, and linseed thief) very seriously.











Hasnt quite worked out the connection between rolling in poo, and getting hosed down yet


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 November 2013)

I also have an Irish setter  next dog(s) will be either another Irish setter, possibly an English setter or standard poodle.


----------



## JinglebellJessi & MistletoeMagic (16 November 2013)

A Labrador and a Shar Pei. Lab is a true yard dog, Pei is a fool


----------



## Auslander (16 November 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I also have an Irish setter  next dog(s) will be either another Irish setter, possibly an English setter or standard poodle.
		
Click to expand...

He came from Black Retriever X Rescue - not quite sure how I ended up with an orange one!


----------



## Tnavas (16 November 2013)

One like this - Meet Olly - the smallest big dog!







Small and easy to sneak into shows - cute so that if you get caught he charms the pants off the official - small in stature but with the heart of a lion. Maybe small but thinks he's a rottie.


----------



## Kenzo (16 November 2013)

I have Pugglets too...


----------



## DW Team (16 November 2013)

GSD 3/4 coated 

http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/Erinite/IMGP3956_zpsa061746f.jpg


----------



## Hairy Horror (16 November 2013)

I have a Border Terrier, he is a great little dog.


----------



## Follysmum (16 November 2013)

I have  Bulldog, Black Lab, JR and a collie x rescue


----------



## xgemmax (16 November 2013)

Cocker Spaniel


----------



## PingPongPony (16 November 2013)

I've got a mini poodle. She comes to shows, xc schooling, and everywhere else that i go  SHe also comes to the yard every time with me  






She likes to do a big of xc herself too 












Her yard bed:






She likes to patrol the area from higher ground:






But after a while of being at the yard in winter, she struggles to walk a little bit:






Sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 November 2013)

MotherOfChickens said:



			I also have an Irish setter  next dog(s) will be either another Irish setter, possibly an English setter or standard poodle.
		
Click to expand...

Standard Poodles are amazing dogs...mine will be 9 next month and he he is my dog of a lifetime &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## nikicb (16 November 2013)

Two smelly wet labs - one yellow, one black.  They aren't wet and smelly all the time though.


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (16 November 2013)

PingPongPony said:



			I've got a mini poodle. She comes to shows, xc schooling, and everywhere else that i go  SHe also comes to the yard every time with me  






She likes to do a big of xc herself too 












Her yard bed:






She likes to patrol the area from higher ground:






But after a while of being at the yard in winter, she struggles to walk a little bit:






Sorry for the pic overload!
		
Click to expand...

She is just lovely!


----------



## welshied (16 November 2013)

Staffie never comes up to the yard though shes too scared of the horses!


----------



## Charlie007 (16 November 2013)

I have a jrt and a black lab gundog.


----------



## Hedwards (16 November 2013)

Well I have a JRT and a Lurcher....


----------



## Twizzel (16 November 2013)

I have a Sprocker, she's got an awesome zest for life and loves bumbling around the farm/horses all day






Other horsey people I know have terriers, labs, more spaniels etc etc.


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

jinglejoys said:



			Two Giant Schnauzers, a Northern Inuit and a Powder puff (Long Haired Chinese Crested for the uninitiated    )






















Click to expand...

Can't seem to view your pictures, :-/ I think it could be my temperamental phone/Internet connection


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Auslander said:



			Irish setter - hes mad as a box of frogs, but lovely






He takes his job (chief feed bowl licker, and linseed thief) very seriously.











Hasnt quite worked out the connection between rolling in poo, and getting hosed down yet





Click to expand...

Aww! Haha bless him!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 November 2013)

Border terrier and a terrier 57.


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

DWTeam said:



			GSD 3/4 coated 

Won't let me see your pic either 

Click to expand...


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Follysmum said:



			I have  Bulldog, Black Lab, JR and a collie x rescue
		
Click to expand...

Do u have enough dogs?? Hehe ;p


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

PingPongPony said:



			I've got a mini poodle. She comes to shows, xc schooling, and everywhere else that i go  SHe also comes to the yard every time with me  






She likes to do a big of xc herself too 












Her yard bed:






She likes to patrol the area from higher ground:






But after a while of being at the yard in winter, she struggles to walk a little bit:






Sorry for the pic overload!
		
Click to expand...

Overload away! She is adorable!


----------



## Amber1012 (16 November 2013)

Hedwards said:



			Well I have a JRT and a Lurcher....






Click to expand...

Aww! Haha cool pic!


----------



## buddylove (16 November 2013)

Buddy Love







Tinkerbell


----------



## debsandpets (16 November 2013)

We have 4 English Springer Spaniels that we work with hawks and the gun


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 November 2013)

I'm loving this thread! There was me expecting that it would all be terriers, lurchers and labs! Instead it's a great variety of lovely dogs. (Mines a JRT.)


----------



## DW Team (16 November 2013)

Try again Shadow our 3/4 coated GSD









Question why will it not post the photo?? what am I am doing wrong???


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (16 November 2013)

One Black & Tan Lakeland Terrior and one Black Patterdale Cat she thinks she is a Kellas Cat.


----------



## Pamfyson (16 November 2013)

Whippets.  We have 2.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 November 2013)

One Jack Russell


----------



## {97702} (16 November 2013)

Amber1012 said:



			I have a whippet....






And we are looking at retired greyhounds at the minute, I think Blue needs a pal! 

Click to expand...

Love your whippet    I have 4 rescue greyhounds - be careful, they are addictive


----------



## Annette4 (16 November 2013)

Two Corgis and an American bulldog x rotti here....not typical at all.


----------



## islander (16 November 2013)

I have a lovely old pug and a Jack russell who is convinced that he is a pug too!


----------



## Shutterbug (16 November 2013)

I have an Alaskan Malamute - I am currently wishing for a Beagle


----------



## PorkChop (16 November 2013)

A Rottweiler, a Cane Corso and five Springer Spaniels!


----------



## JulesRules (16 November 2013)

I have a jrt x

On our yard the most popular dogs seem to be collies,  spaniels,  jrts and labs.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 November 2013)

i have a lurcher and a collie cross but most of the yards round me seem to have terriers


----------



## CrazyCobLady (16 November 2013)

I thought the majority of horsey people had collies! I was wrong!


----------



## Chiffy (16 November 2013)

I have 2 flatcoated retrievers, one black, one liver and a very stripey grippet ( greyhound/whippet).


----------



## Tiarella (16 November 2013)

A chihuahua - def not a typical one. Takes on the world and loves mud! Very good mouse/rat catcher too.


----------



## SHCC (16 November 2013)

A Rhodesian Ridgeback x mastiff.
He makes a great lorry guard dog. 
He is also a good colour match for the horse (unintentional I should add)


----------



## BTR (16 November 2013)

I have an English bull terrier but we have lots of varieties down the yard, cockers, beagles, springers, boxers etc


----------



## blackcob (16 November 2013)

Two Siberian huskies. Thankfully their prey drive does not extend to horses!


----------



## mixedbreed (16 November 2013)

I have 3 rescues 2 pomeranians and a chihuahua!!!! Def not typical


----------



## Saneta (16 November 2013)

Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers and a Labrador...


----------



## NinjaPony (16 November 2013)

I have a 6 month old papillon (phalene-dropped ears), so not your typical horse owners dog! She's small and fluffy, adores the horses (tries to lick my pony's nose, which he doesn't appreciate so I have to keep an eye on) and is generally a wonderful little dog, although she does need lots of coats as she really feels the cold. Papillons are fabulous, lively little dogs, it's funny that more people don't have them really.


----------



## Oenoke (16 November 2013)

Border Collies here


----------



## Daytona (16 November 2013)

I currently have a boxer and two staffies bit have also had in past jack Russell's , greyhound, lurcher

Current bunch


----------



## misterjinglejay (17 November 2013)

I have alaskan malamutes and samoyeds


----------



## weaselwords (17 November 2013)

My weimaraner and weimaraner cross are rubbish yard dogs.  They disappear at the sniff of anything interesting and cause all kinds of trouble.  I wouldn't take them within half a mile of a horse, for fear of what they would do. 

My sister's boxers are the best yard dogs I know at the moment and they hang out with a wide variety of mutts and terriers where she keeps her horses.

My best dog was a gsd x rottweiler, who was perfect on the roads and would trot ahead of me on hacks leading the way past horse eating monsters in the hedge and through any puddles that had crocodiles.  He never ran under or behind a horse and contented himself with eating the muck heap and any hoof trimmings he could find.  Now I have my two current maniacs who have no road sense at all, I wonder if I dreamt him?


----------



## Tally-lah (17 November 2013)

Love this thread! I have a GSP who is a very proud companion when i'm out hacking, he'll happily trot along beside us the whole time, looking out for any danger and taking the lead if there's anything scary in the bushes. 

I also have a beddlingston terrier x who is nuts and has no horse sense at all. Plus he'll disappear at the whif of a dear/rabbit/potential friend and then i have to search for him until he decides to head home.


----------



## loopiesteff (17 November 2013)

I have a jack Russell x fox terrier. 







Other dogs on yard are a collie, Springador, a pommeranian, boxers and a few salukis.


----------



## Luci07 (17 November 2013)

Another one with staffies....I have 3 and they love it at the yard. Youngest hacks out with me as well..


----------



## RaynerK (17 November 2013)

Jack Russels are my first thought, often accompanied by a scary looking but completely soft dog like a Rotti.


----------



## Spring Feather (17 November 2013)

I have 2 Akbash, 1 Maremmano Abruzzese, 2 shepherds, 2 collies


----------



## bobble (18 November 2013)

I have a dally cross, gsd, lurcher and a staffy. The lurcher does not come up much as she is scared of horses.


----------



## Toffee44 (18 November 2013)

Springer x lab who is basically a black springer

Rottie x 

Don't let loose on yard but are happy in back of car and then we walk to the common. Sometimes take rottie x up on the downs when hacking as no road work.


----------



## Orson Cart (18 November 2013)

We're another one with Siberian Huskies.


----------



## Hexx (18 November 2013)

I have:

Bella - Welsh Terrier x
Jasper - JRT x Daxi
Bertie - Miniature Pinscher


----------



## MileAMinute (18 November 2013)

I've got a beagle. He doesn't come to the yard, he's getting on a bit now (just turned 12). He is my best friend!


----------



## catembi (19 November 2013)

2 rottweilers.  Kane was a rescue & I've had him 5 years.  He is fab.  Milly who is now 2 1/2 we had from a puppy & she *loves* licking Trev's nose while he's trying to eat his tea.  Yum... horse bogies...

T x


----------



## applecart14 (19 November 2013)

Partner has a beagle who is 13 1/2 and like a puppy at times.  Rescued from a hunt kennels at six weeks of age as two inches too short at the shoulder to run with the pack and was about to be shot.

Kind hearted kennel man was chaps ex boss and sneaked the dog out for him! He and his young children went and picked the dog up and she wee'd on his daughters lap on the way home!

God bless you B as she has been the best thing that has ever happened to us, and we love her so much her is photo of her looking at her beloved master very submissively as he pretends to scold her  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=9693&d=1318844161


----------



## Omi (20 November 2013)

I have a working cocker ! Mad as anything but is getting better around the horses!


----------



## Suec04 (20 November 2013)

We have a loopy Dalmatian! She hasn't been around horses much as we don't own our own at the moment! as traditionally, the breed are used as carriage dogs, we are hoping that she will be ok when the time comes! she loves all thing disgusting so sure she will fit right in! mud, dead mice, horse poo! and she has a secret weapon in her tail! its NEVER stops wagging and hurts like hell when she catches your legs with it! daft as a brush too but we love her


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 November 2013)

We have a lab x springer, a skipperkee, a patterdale and a Lhasa Apso


----------

